# First Time Showing



## dreamweaver (Mar 15, 2013)

This will be the first time for me to actually show my own Pygmy goats. I have helped others, but can someone tell me what all I need to take to the show so that I will be prepared? I don't want to forget something. Thanks!


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't show, but i would definetly bring a treat for after the show for rewarding the goat


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I found a thread like this so here is a list:
clippers
bedding
feed
brushes
alcohol wipes for ears
papers registration, vet cert, etc
show clothes
neutral shoe polish for her feet once they are clean
treats for good behavior when the judge is feeling her.
hoof trimers for last minute adjustments
we have all this stuff in the showbox.
fly spray


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't do treats in the ring ever. They are a once in a while thing at home only. They can make the goats very moody and cost you big time in showmanship. I reward mine with grain after the show is over but I also make sure they aren't hungry before going in the ring as well. Feeding a little bit half an hour before makes a difference.


----------



## dreamweaver (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for replying back. I just don't want to get up there and forget something major, which, I'm sure there will something I forget. Thanks again!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Baby wipes for yourself. It's usually hot at the shows and you'll want to freshen up between classes. Snacks and drinks for yourself. You eat more than you think you will and show food is really expensive. Don't forget cold water for yourself.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Bring some goat electrolytes just In case it gets stressed at a show. I had a Nubian/boer that would get scours when we went to show, but was just fine when we left and got home.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoops forgot to mention this:/ bring your own jug of water to the show, if the water tastes any different, the goats are known to not drink it and to get dehydrated


----------



## aubbsob (Feb 9, 2014)

Pro bios paste, it seems to help calm them down.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

B complex will help with fair time stress. Pack a little first aid kit, for both you and the goats. You never know what could happen! 

Also, make sure to bring extra showmanship clothes. You want backup in case of rips or tears.


----------



## TWBMom (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't know when you show but good luck. 

Take what the others mentioned as well as:

Take your goats somewhere as practice a few times. Will cut down on stress of hauling if they're not used to it. 

Buckets/feeders

Shampoo

Towels (since we show boers we use white). It'd be my luck the colored towels would bleed. Haha

Water hose (the one on tv that shrinks really works, got mine at Walmart)

Put feed measured out in ziplock plus a couple extra bags just in case

Start b12 day or so before show. 

Treats

Electrolytes (we use lemon lime Gatorade). Cheaper & seems to work well. And we use a drench gun to make sure we know what they're fluid intake is. 

Also may want to see how your goats breed standards are. With boers they don't want a rounded "hay belly"
So we cut hay a few days before and just give alfalfa cubes or literally a small handful of hay so they don't swell up. 

Fritos & Pringles have been used at our house to encourage drinking. Yes we have spoiled ones. 

Sanitizing wipes or spray to wipe off goats (cuts down on things being spread from goat to goat by the judge). Wipe down back and legs mostly unless judge checks teeth etc. 

Bleach to wash feet before you load to go home. 

Extra shirt for showing. Here in tx weather can change like crazy or the girls get something on their shirt and freak out. Also put show pants, shirts belt etc all on same hanger so you know you've got it in one place. 

Hope this helps. We have a rolling plastic tool box that we take with us so we pretty much have what we need in one place. Kind if grab and load in trailer and go. It's like anything though you'll learn more as you go. Just stay calm and it'll be wonderful. And if you forget something critical, you'll have a great story to laugh over in the future.


----------



## dreamweaver (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions. It was all very helpful!! Will be pulling out a week from today for Oklahoma City.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Are treats allowed for goat behavior in the show ring? I've only shown once so I have no clue. My goat did not like the judge feeling her. I guess I should have prepared her better by touching the area since birth or perhaps something else as well.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

In_Clover said:


> Are treats allowed for goat behavior in the show ring? I've only shown once so I have no clue. My goat did not like the judge feeling her. I guess I should have prepared her better by touching the area since birth or perhaps something else as well.


Not in meat classes or showmanship. Not sure about dairy but I doubt it


----------



## dreamweaver (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not sure about the treats in the ring, but I have noticed that when I was walking my goats, I had a treat for them. That started them jumping on my leg for one, so I quit that real quick. My luck they would do that in the show ring also.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

